#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Your opinion on this world

## jee1.429

Imagine you alone... In this world without others...
That is your opinion on this world





  Similar Threads: my opinion my opinion My opinion about faadooengineers.com my opinion Opinion abt burden

----------


## 8688201601

I think its your opinion :^):  :^):

----------


## shakir_ali

its not possible Logically...i will only Imaginary part of life... People think anything, Imagine anything
Our mind think in Images.
that all
Thank you

----------

